# ISO A Pair Of JBL T545 Car Speakers



## 79IndyPaceStang (Dec 16, 2021)

Greetings all: I am looking for a pair of JBL T545 Car Speakers for my 1979 Ford Mustang Indy Pace Car. I'm trying to recreate the sound system I had in the same model car back in 1986 when I met my wife. I found the car (with 18K original miles!), now I need to build the stereo system...starting with the greatest sounding car speakers of all time (In my opinion)!

So far, I've only been able to locate one pair for sale on Ebay...for $750. Hoping to find a more wallet friendly set...lol...

Any leads would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance for your help! 














John


----------

